# С Днем Рожденья, Alex1983



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 24.07.2011:

-Alex1983 (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Alex1983

Спасибо *Ботан*


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю, желаю всего самого наилучшего!


----------



## iolka

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!


----------



## Alex1983

*akoK*, *Farger*, *iolka*, Спасибо, очень приятно.


----------



## Sfera

*Саша, поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!*


----------



## Alex1983

*Sfera*, Огромное спасибо.


----------



## Сашка

с днюхой!


----------



## Alex1983

*Сашка*, Спасибо.


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!


----------



## Lexer

*Alex1983*, Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983

*zirreX*, *Lexer*, Спасибо.


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!  Хорошего настроения на весь год!


----------



## Alex1983

*edde*, Спасибо.


----------



## goredey

Поздраляю. Удачи во всем!


----------



## Techno

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

С Днём Рождения Саша. Пусть на твоём пути попадаются хорошие отзывчивые люди и друзья. Здоровья крепкого, счасться и любви. :good2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56K72czIjxQ


----------



## Warrior Kratos

С днём варенья


----------



## Alex1983

*goredey*, *Techno*, *Drongo*, *Warrior Kratos*, Спасибо ребята.Очень приятно.


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!


----------



## Techno

С Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Sfera

*Techno*, ты по второму кругу пошел?)))


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> ты по второму кругу пошел?)))


Неееет. Это Алекс пошёл по второму кругу. :sarcastic_blum:


----------



## Techno

Sfera написал(а):


> *Techno*, ты по второму кругу пошел?)))



 Это, наверное, от жары


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю!







_PS: Извините за опоздание_


----------



## sanada

Поздравляю с Вареньем! Счастья, удачи, любви, радости, верных друзей, всего, чего сам захочешь и еще чуток! С праздником!


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Alex1983

*Mila*, *sanada*, *icotonev*, Спасибо, очень рад. Как приятно, что оно очень долго длится)))


----------



## Сашка

ну что, продолжаем банкет?


----------



## Alex1983

*Сашка*, Спасибо)))


----------



## Warrior Kratos

*Alex1983*, извини за опоздание, с прошедшим днем рождения!!


----------



## Alex1983

*Warrior Kratos*, Спасибо. Очень приятно, и как же оно долго длится)))


----------



## Tiare

*Alex1983*, поздравляю с прошедшим Днем Рождения!


----------



## Alex1983

*Tiare*, Спасибо.


----------

